# IBD Help please..... Last Hope



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Since March we have battled with a 14 month old cat with IBD.

Firstly thought was a food allergy, now vets say Colitis.

Metronidozle been given twice now both a 7 day course, no affect, synulox 14 days also no affect.

For the past few months we have had liquid stools, giving Synbiotics also not helped.

Today we have grey cowpat stools and getting very desperate to try and save her life, she has lost 1kg in weight since March.

2 weeks ago she weighed 2.8kg, now 2.6kg, we have also tried B12 injections, course of once a week for 6 weeks, still no improvement.

She is a very fussy eater which doesn't help, Kittovit she will not touch.

Can anybody offer me any advise on what to do now please.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

@catcoonz Hi CC I know it is a very long thread but have you had a look at the sticky in health&nutrition on IBD.......http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/ibd-colitis-thread.266103/Meeko has ,or at least all tests point to IBD but his causes vomiting and not dire rear.
What tests have been carried out,has there been ultrasound/ endoscopy/biopsies/bloodtests/faeces tests even single protein diet trials.
IBD is a minefield.
Meeko had all the usual drugs thrown at him and none had any effect.
@sarahecp 's or @nicola123 both have cats with the dire rear version,maybe they will have some idea's for you to try,the only one drug Meeko didn't try and I think both Roman and Riley did was Cholrambucil(sp) and as far as I recall they had some success with it.
If there is anything I can help with please just ask but as I say Meeko has the "opposite end" affected by IBD.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi CC @catcoonz, I'm really sorry to hear about this little one, bless her  keeping everything crossed you and your vet can find something that helps her.

I agree with @buffie, IBD is a minefield and it's a long old road too.

Roman had dire rear for 9 months, he was diagnosed with IBD last September after having an ultrasound scan and endoscopy with pinch biopsies, he also had full bloods and EPI testing. During the 9 months he had poo sample after sample, was given different types of AB's including Metronidazole, none of these helped, that's when we were referred.

The vet we were under at Davies prescribed Prednesilone (sp) as well as hypoallergenic food, this didn't help. The Pred was increased and I also changed his food to a single novel protien, Vet Concept kangaroo, he was also prescribed Chlorambucil, this was a godsend. The combination of meds and diet really did help Roman. He has been med free now for nearly 7 months and doing well. He's still on a diet of kangaroo, tried him a couple of weeks ago with hare, but he wasn't keen.

I would speak to your vet about Pred and defiantly ask about the chlorambucil.

I have a variety of Vet Concept foods here I'd be more than happy to send to you, we have goat, hare, duck, rabbit and of course kangaroo.

Like Buffie, I'm here to help, advise and support in any way I can, just shout of pm me.

Please keep us updated on this little girl xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for your replies.

We have had stool samples/blood tests all negative.

She needs to be spayed but the vet wanted her to get some weight on before doing this which is why we started B12 injections, unfortunately she lost more weight so we kept putting this operation off in the hope the Hills ZD Biscuits would work, sadly they didn't do anything.

We tried boiled fish/chicken, this didn't work either.

Vet has said she will send biopsies off and do more research at the time of spaying but would like her to have 2 days firm(ish) stools before the operation but everything I have tried has failed.

Was hoping something would come back on the tests then it could be treated, negative results are good but not very helpful.

Thank you, will speak to the vet Monday as we have an appointment 9am and ask about Chlorambucil.

We even tried fortiflora but she refused to eat this.

I can order special food for her and just hope she will eat it, got kittovit but she refuses to eat that. Tried the pumpkin as well but no, nothing works.

Will read the sticky and hope there is something written to help.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

If we're talking do or die, then steroids are the biggie.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think we have reached the stage of urgency of life, she is very bony and already lost a lot of weight.

Although I know we need to trial things, I feel time is not on our side right now.

She has just passed liquid stools, small amount and not grey in colour now.

Will ask the vet Monday morning about steroids.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

A cat belonging to a friend of mine had an endoscopy and upon discovering a rare form of colitis in which his immune system was attacking his bowel, they prescribed steroids and chemo (Leukeren) in tablet form. Unfortunately, he developed diabetes through the steroids which fortunately reversed after a week on insulin. This meant they had to stop the steroids and they put him on Atopica instead. These two drugs combined with a dry food only diet of Hills Sensitive Stomach (she tried many kinds and this was the only one that suited him) worked and he's been mostly fine ever since.

I have two boys both with abnormally short colons: the middle bit is missing and they were born that way. Neither has colitis but they have loose grey stools simply because there is not enough colon to absorb all the liquid before it comes out. I know this because Leahursts performed an endoscopy and told me very little is likely to help. We tried steroids on the off chance it might help, but it made things worse, plus one of my boys also developed diabetes. Thankfully his diabetes also reversed after 11 days.

I've tried all kinds of wet food, but it was as bad as ever and sometimes considerably worse. Sash was so bad, poo was running out of his bum and all down his legs as he lay down or walked around. Jasper farts and poo shoots out of his bum. I was at the end of my tether. I have the added problem of both cats also having kidney issues, and current advice is to feed them wet food for their kidneys.

However, recently, I decided enough is enough. Having poop all over the place is a health hazard for us and our other pets. I could feed dry kidney diet only and potentially run the risk of shortening their lives or I could feed wet, run the risk of the entire household becoming sick and as a consequence put them to sleep just because of poop.

I chose the dry food only option combined with three doses of kaoline per day (the chalk helps to bind the faeces). Voila! 95% of the time they poop in the litter tray. Poop is still soft but not as runny. The farting has decreased.

For the 5% of the time when they are a little more runny I use cat nappies. I purchased these specially designed for a male cats anatomy from www.dognappy.co.uk. They are brilliant. You can tighten a cord around the tail to stop poop escaping. It means you have to wash their bums when you change the nappy, but it's a small price to pay.

First, though, I think you should get a referral to a specialist and get an endoscopy done so you have a clearer idea of what you are dealing with, otherwise your vet is not working with all the information needed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.

Tried Hills Sensitive Stomach .... maybe im not trying food long enough.

I used to give children's kaolin but they do not sell this any more, so I have zoolac.

Things I am thinking of trying are Purina HA (vet recommended this), Fibre Response biscuits.

May cut out the wet feeding and go dry only.

I am not giving up, determined to fight this with her.

Read up on Chlorambucil,and steroids, scared the life out of me.

Plus today she has a cold so I know tomorrow's vet visit is now just going to be synulox which is not going to help tummy issues.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Did they test for TF? My understanding is this is commonly being misdiagnosed as IBD and it needs to be specifically tested for.

Apart from having IBD myself I have no experience of it in cats although I had heard that a raw diet can work wonders for cats suffering from the disease.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

At the time of doing stool tests I did ask for TF to be checked, vet said Ronidozle (sp) would not help in all cases and the cats eliminate this themselves in 2 years so I already have a vet who does not agree with using this medication, although the test for TF came back negative.

I guess it could have been missed, but would this be missed twice?

I have tried raw Natural Instinct, she refuses to eat it, she is very fussy with food, she also turns her nose up at hi-life.

She will happily eat felix agail, purina sachets all day long but these foods are too rich for her.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've got a selection of wet " sensitive "foods which you would be welcome to try her with. I have Royal Canin Sensitivity Control Chicken pouches, Ropocat in chicken, rabbit and lamb, James Wellbeloved lamb pouches, Thrive chicken tins ( very low fat). There's also an open bag of Ziwipeak air dried lamb which Dylan assures me is absolutely irresistible . I'd happily decant some of that for you if you wish.

Feel free to PM if you'd like to try any ,or all, of the above and I'll post in the morning. I already have your address from a previous occaision.

ETA I've also got Integra Sensitive lamb and rice


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, where is the cheapest place online to purchase Ziwipeak, just looked on Amazon and fell off my chair.

JWB and RC sensitivity didn't work.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Tried Hills Sensitive Stomach .... maybe im not trying food long enough.
> 
> ...


Scared the life out of me too and every time I gave them to Ro a wave of fear would come over me. But they helped him, he took them for 8 months. I was more concerned about the Pred but the dosage wasn't very high and the referral vet reassured me he'd be fine.

Without looking at my diary, I'd say it took approx 2-3 weeks to see a normal poo, with the combination of meds. The first normal poo in 9 months I cried with happiness for him. He went from having watery dire rear up to 6 times a day down to 2 normal poo's a day.

Hope all goes well with her vet visit tomorrow, let us know how she gets on and fingers crossed no Synulox.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I feel a bit useless here,sorry.
Meeko being the fussy little sod that he is wouldnt entertain any diet changes.The Hills ZD and the Purina HA were met with total disgust even trying to get him to eat a novel protein food was a challenge,thankfully @sarahecp and @Forester have had a bit more success with their little furbies so will be able to give you some pointers.
Hopefully it will be "diet related" and you can find the trigger,once eliminated from her diet things should improve quickly.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

According to icatcare, TF can be intermittently shed which could give a false-negative result and that cats having received antibiotic therapy also are more difficult to diagnose so the most sensitive test should be done (PCR) in order to be sure.

Ronidozle is not licenced for cats and that can be enough to put some vets off. It has to be given for weeks, and I don't think it is a particularly pleasant drug. That coupled with the fact it doesn't work for every cat is probably why your vet is not keen to try it. Having said that, saying that cats eliminate it after about 2 years is all very well when your not the one clearing up the mess!!

I use Canikur for loose stools. It is actually a dog probiotic but have used it successfully with my cats for many years. Some cats love the taste and I have found it really helps to firm up loose stools. Could be worth a try?

Its so difficult when they are faddy about what they eat, and it is always the ones that have an issue and need a particular diet too!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you, where is the cheapest place online to purchase Ziwipeak, just looked on Amazon and fell off my chair.
> 
> JWB and RC sensitivity didn't work.


The Ziwipeak dry which I ordered was from Viovet. They weren't the cheapest , I think that was The Thoughtful pet. I ordered from Viovet as I had other products to go with it and the whole order qualified for free postage. Most places only seem to do the Ziwipeak wet in large quantities. The Thoughtful Pet will do individual tins.

Shall I send you some of the air dried lamb for her to try ? I'd planned to use it for treats but it needs using within 8 weeks once opened. Dylan chewed through the unopened bag  the day it arrived so it could do with being used soon. It is irresistible, if we need to find Dylan we just have to touch the bag! The Ziwipeak is not marketed as " sensitive" but it is single protein , grain free. The dry is raw meat which has been air dried.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Every comment and suggestion is a huge help, thank you.

TF test was done 3 weeks after Metronidozle, would then explain possible negative tests.

Think supportive care/diet to continue then test again as we have only finished the 2nd course Metronidozle Tuesday, too early to test again yet.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Since March we have battled with a 14 month old cat with IBD.
> 
> Firstly thought was a food allergy, now vets say Colitis.
> 
> ...


Raw diet.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just had a thought, I've got some prokolin enterogenic sachets if you'd like to try them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes please, that would be great to send a small sample of Ziwipeak but please ensure Dylan has enough for himself, I don't want to cause any upset to other cats. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tried Natural Instinct, she refuses this and would rather starve.

Just wish she wasn't so fussy then it would make things easier.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Yes please, that would be great to send a small sample of Ziwipeak but please ensure Dylan has enough for himself, I don't want to cause any upset to other cats. xx


Dylan is very happy to share. I'll pack that up in a minute. Is there anything else I can put with it - to make it worth posting?

I'm desperately hoping that you can help this poor girl. I know how heart breaking it is when nothing seems to work.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Tried Natural Instinct, she refuses this and would rather starve.
> 
> Just wish she wasn't so fussy then it would make things easier.


Is that a raw food? I know a cat who was a kibble addict who never had a solid poop in her life. She'd been through all you mention in this thread and more. It took months for her human to transition her to raw. Months. After her first all raw day, she had her first normal poop ever. I'm not saying raw diet is a cure all, but it has saved the lives, or at the very least improved the quality of the lives, of many IBD cats.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

@catcoonz I think I could get my hands on some ziwipeak venison wet food tomorrow if you want to send you a couple of tins to try? My local pets corner always used to sell it & I'm popping there tomorrow. Matilda rather likes it & she's a right fussy baggage & has food sensitivities.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Any canned you feed should not have carrageenan in it. Carrageenan is notorious for inflaming the intestines.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes @lorilu Natural Instinct is a raw food. I feed it to a couple of mine. Like Catcoonz though the other 9 would starve themselves before they would eat it!

@catcoonz have sent a PM


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't be scared of steroids. Of course they have potential side effects, diabetes being the big worry, but overall cats tolerate them better than dogs.

However, if you are considering biopsies (which I think is a fab idea if it is logistically and financially feasible, given the fact he is so young), DON'T use steroids until after the biopsies. They will distort the results.

Re TF - you can also get false negative results if the sample was contaminated by litter. I don't know if this applies in your case.

xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

chloe1975 said:


> Yes @lorilu Natural Instinct is a raw food. I feed it to a couple of mine. Like Catcoonz though the other 9 would starve themselves before they would eat it!
> 
> @catcoonz have sent a PM


But that's only one brand. Lots and lots of other options, including home made. : ) But I will reiterate, canned foods need to be carrageenan free.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We used an empty litter tray whilst collecting stool samples but it could be undetected due to Metronidozle.

Will get more samples and send off and see if anything has changed.

Any suggestions I will try, we are quite desperate to get her better now, been far too long.

Have now joined the FB group so hope to learn more as we go along.

Thank you everybody, this really is such a stressful time for my girl and me.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@catcoonz - it may be a silly question, but have you tried her with RC Sensitivity pouches? It was the only cat food my IBD cat could tolerate, and it actually enabled her to put on a bit of much needed weight. Even cooked chicken and poached white fish used to upset her bowel.

I agree with Shoshannah, steroids used short term can be very helpful with IBD, but used long term can result irreversible insulin-dependent diabetes, as had already happened to my cat before I adopted her.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

chillminx said:


> @catcoonz - it may be a silly question, but have you tried her with RC Sensitivity pouches? It was the only cat food my IBD cat could tolerate, and it actually enabled her to put on a bit of much needed weight. Even cooked chicken and poached white fish used to upset her bowel.
> 
> I agree with Shoshannah, steroids used short term can be very helpful with IBD, but used long term can result irreversible insulin-dependent diabetes, as had already happened to my cat before I adopted her.


In my experience, the DM associated with steroid use can be very reversible if caught and addressed early.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes, first food we tried was RC Sensitivity in both wet and dry, she still had liquid stools from that and we kept her on it for 2 weeks with no improvement.

Only NI raw I have not tried yet is the weaning paste and not tried the pro-paste suggested, so will give both of these ago.

Biopsy think the vet said around £160, but will have to double check tomorrow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

IBD Sticky thread ..... you have to be joking .... 242 pages ... going to need a lot of coffee tonight.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> yes, first food we tried was RC Sensitivity in both wet and dry, she still had liquid stools from that and we kept her on it for 2 weeks with no improvement.
> 
> Only NI raw I have not tried yet is the weaning paste and not tried the pro-paste suggested, so will give both of these ago.
> 
> Biopsy think the vet said around £160, but will have to double check tomorrow.


We tried Roman on the RC SC for two weeks, but did nothing to help him, that's when he went onto the VC kangaroo.

It might be worth checking with your vet if the biopsies are pinch or full thickness.

My vet explained the differences between the two, he said that the full thick was quite a risky op, he'd performed quite a few of them, and for a full investigation we would need to be referred, where they would scan and do endoscopy pinch biopsies, he advised we be referred and I took his advice.

Just my opinion and I know there are a couple of other IBD'ers that will agree with me and choose the pinch biopsies rather than go the full thickness route. But I'm sure your vet will explain in more detail than me and what the best option would be.

Keeping everything crossed for your little girl and thinking of you both xx



catcoonz said:


> IBD Sticky thread ..... you have to be joking .... 242 pages ... going to need a lot of coffee tonight.


It's a long read, but worth it, it kept me sane, without that thread and the lovely ladies on here I think I would have been carried away by the men in white coats long ago!! :Happy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, so I have learnt there is no cure only management.
Im going to go down the B12 route for a 6 week course and see if that helps.
I don't think I have given enough time with each food to actually do the job, she is fussy.
Biopsy, no idea, will speak with vet tomorrow, but I don't want to put her at any risk.

If she had her way, she would eat Dreamies for the rest of her life, I do think stress is playing a big part in this.

Could hormones be the cause of this, she was intended to be a breeding queen, had 4 seasons before we hit the tummy issues, but after her 4th season she wasn't the weight I wanted to use her, we had to wait 2 weeks after season to spay but inbetween that time she got this problem and the vet said get her tummy better then we spay, that was in March.

Do I risk spaying even with liquid stools and being underweight........... so many questions in my head and no 100% answer.
Seems everything is a risk at the moment and I am so worried I will make the wrong decision and lose her.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> ok, so I have learnt there is no cure only management.
> 
> ,* I do think stress is playing a big part in this*.
> 
> Could hormones be the cause of this, .


My own personal opinion is that stress does play a big part in IBD ,I always thought Meeko was a "bullet proof" cat but on close inspection have found that he really isn't as brave and chilled as I first thought.
I did a check back on his IBD "flare ups" and found that most coincided with some sort of change in his daily life(not always major) I always have zylkene to hand just incase he needs a bit of support.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:

B12 injection given and will continue once a week for the next 4 weeks.
Steroid tablets also given, one a day for 7 days, then 1/2 tablet a day for a further 7 days.

Food wise, as she is difficult and lost more weight, she is in the category of critical on food trial being fussy eating, so I just feed her anything she wants in the hope she gains some weight quickly.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> yes, first food we tried was RC Sensitivity in both wet and dry, she still had liquid stools from that and we kept her on it for 2 weeks with no improvement.
> 
> Only NI raw I have not tried yet is the weaning paste and not tried the pro-paste suggested, so will give both of these ago.
> 
> Biopsy think the vet said around £160, but will have to double check tomorrow.


Sounds amazingly cheap - is that for surgical biopsies or via endoscope?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Quick update:
> 
> B12 injection given and will continue once a week for the next 4 weeks.
> Steroid tablets also given, one a day for 7 days, then 1/2 tablet a day for a further 7 days.
> ...


Thanks for the update.

Keeping everything crossed the B12 and steroids help and she starts putting the weight on too, the B12 should help increase her appetite too.

Keep us updated.



Shoshannah said:


> Sounds amazingly cheap - is that for surgical biopsies or via endoscope?


I didn't notice that! It is very cheap.

Roman's referral to Davies was just under £2,500, this was for full bloods including EPI testing, poo samples including TF, ultrasound scan and endoscopy with pinch biopsies, oh and a course of Pred.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> ok, so I have learnt there is no cure only management.
> Im going to go down the B12 route for a 6 week course and see if that helps.
> I don't think I have given enough time with each food to actually do the job, she is fussy.
> Biopsy, no idea, will speak with vet tomorrow, but I don't want to put her at any risk.
> ...


I think hormones can play a part. Yoda didn't stop having flare up's until she was spayed. I put off spaying until she was a year old as like your's she was so underweight I was worried about the risks but it might be worth the risk if all else fails x Yoda has never had a flair up since in the last 18 months thank god and she is now over 5kg.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry - I have a bad visual migraine tonight, so I'm not up to reading everything. I did want to say that we've had several cats on Prednisolone long term and had no problems whatsoever. It has great appetite stimulant properties too


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Endoscopy with pinch biopsies plus 2 x rays cost me approx. £ 450. a year ago.

I'm desperately hoping that you can first get this girl eating and second get her problem resolved.

I, too believe that IBD and anxiety/stress often go together. Incidently I've believed for the last 2 years that my boy has been suffering from IBD although he is a vomiter, unlike your girl. 4 different vets, all from the same practice, have been treating him as suspected IBD. I've now consulted a vet from another practice who has diagnosed him as suffering from anxiety and an issue with the mechanics of getting food to his stomach , not IBD.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

opps, that was price for stool tests not the biopsy, sorry.

Anyway, she is hungry for the first time she will eat what I put in front of her, have gastro-intestinal food but silly question is...
is wet or dry food better for IBD/colitis, as one vet said dry but the other said wet so I am confused.

How much protein does a daddy long legs have, she has just eaten one.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> opps, that was price for stool tests not the biopsy, sorry.
> 
> Anyway, she is hungry for the first time she will eat what I put in front of her, have gastro-intestinal food but silly question is...
> is wet or dry food better for IBD/colitis, as one vet said dry but the other said wet so I am confused.
> ...


I've always believed that wet is better as it contains less undesirable ingredients. It really needs to be grain free. I believe that the most common proteins for causing intolerances/allergies are beef, fish, chicken , in that order.
From personal experience Dylan has vomited every dry food he has ever been given ( only ever given a few pieces as a treat ) with the exception of the ZP lamb.

Great news about the daddy long legs, not much nutrition but it shows that she's interested in eating.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, those are the flavour foods I have been feeding, will try lamb/rabbit and see what else I can find for her.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

@catcoonz great news that she feels like eating, hopefully the B12 has helped. I'd try & steer away from dry food too, Matilda vomits way less on wet than she did on dry. I've sent you a PM about the food. Dunno how nutritious a daddy long legs is but Rodney says they're very tasty


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you, those are the flavour foods I have been feeding, will try lamb/rabbit and see what else I can find for her.


Bozita need to make a Crane Fly flavour!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ours won't eat spiders, they play with them to the death and then get bored!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not Bozita, that used to give her tummy issues as a kitten.
She used to be able to eat RC Maine Coon kitten biscuits and the dreaded felix but not anymore.

Thank you for all your help, felt so alone and useless earlier not knowing what to do.
I managed 106 pages of the IBD sticky last night, going to read the rest now, but it is very useful.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Youu could try Nutriment or West Fife for raw. Nobody here will eat Natural Instinct any more. Failing that, add pumpkin to her meals to firm her while you test.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We tried pumpkin but it didn't work.
will look at Nutriment, thank you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Steroids are great, she dived into her food bowl this morning.
Hope this works long enough for her to gain some weight.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Steroids are great, she dived into her food bowl this morning.
> Hope this works long enough for her to gain some weight.


That's great news  

It's probably a combination of the steroids and B12 too.

Keeping everything crossed she continues to eat well and starts to gain some weight.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Also have liquid stools, it stinks the whole house.
Early days though so we will see what happens.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad she's eating at least but a shame about the stools, it will take time so what will agree with her & won't. I got the food off in the post this morning so hopefully should be with you tomorrow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

still liquid stools and refusing to eat breakfast.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Would she be tempted with some of the dried lamb , either as it is or crumbled and sprinkled on top of something else.?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes, she has eaten and I had to sprinkle Enterogenic on her food.
Food lasted 3 hours in her tummy instead of going straight through, hoping Friday will bring some results.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it normal for a cat on steroid tablets to be vomiting?


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

That sounds like progress @catcoonz. I do hope so.

Cross posted with previous post.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Is it normal for a cat on steroid tablets to be vomiting?


It's certainly possible if she doesn't have food in her tummy before you give her the pill. It should only ever be given with food...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

steroid is given with food but she then throws it back up straight away.
IBS is a nightmare.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Tried Natural Instinct, she refuses this and would rather starve.
> 
> Just wish she wasn't so fussy then it would make things easier.


I also tried raw, my cats refused to eat it. Dog loved it though.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Spoken to my own vet this morning, continue with steroids, feed a teaspoon food every 2 hours and see what happens.
This morning she is bright and playing, food stays in her system for 3 hours which is an improvement, probiotic powder she goes mad for.

Going to be a long road but more hopeful this morning.

Other cats will happily eat raw, the one you want to eat it, of course, refuses.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

So pleased to hear there is a little improvement today CC.  This is very encouraging.  I hope she remains stable, and making even a tiny bit of progress at a time will be wonderful. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, breakfast was 8am, no litter tray visits yet.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi @catcoonz

I know it's dry food but I do have a pack of ziwipeak dry if you want me to send it up to try. Grace loves it. And some Purizon too. 
Not sure if you want to feed dry but if you are trying to get her to eat....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

How's your little girlie doing CC @catcoonz?

I hope she's ok.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Things are not going very well.
everything she eats she either vomits up and still has very bad liquid stools.
vet said to keep up with steroids and B12 injection and hope we find a food quickly which works.
she has lost more weight and her bloods/stool samples are all coming back clear, TF is clear, everything is negative.
When I give her probiotics this causes grey stools.
I don't know what to do anymore, everything I try is making her worse.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I really feel for you CC. Have you been to [email protected] and bought a sample of all the free from/sensitive foods? What about poached white fish? Or what about cooked turkey mince?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh CC, I'm sorry to hear things aren't going well . What is she eating at the moment?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Haven't tried turkey mince, will go and get some.
it doesn't help with her being fussy with food, what she will eat today is Gourmet, she wont eat that tomorrow.
Tried fish, went straight through her.
I know it is going to be impossible to find a food this way, she refuses to eat the same thing the next day and would starve herself.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Could she have a scan CC?
Have you ruled out a foreign object? Could it have anything to do with her valves?
I'm taking for granted she's been wormed...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Things are not going very well.
> everything she eats she either vomits up and still has very bad liquid stools.
> vet said to keep up with steroids and B12 injection and hope we find a food quickly which works.
> she has lost more weight and her bloods/stool samples are all coming back clear, TF is clear, everything is negative.
> ...


Oh hun  I know exactly how you are feeling  IBD is a minefield, an emotional roller coaster and a long road, but you will get there. You know where I am if you need me. sending huge hugs your way xxx

Now all results have come back clear, think you need to start looking at going down the biopsy route and maybe having her referred to a specialist.

Agree with your vet about continuing with the steroids and B12. The steroid dosage may need to be increased.

I know she's fussy and you need her to gain the weight but think it would be a good idea to try to get her to eat a single novel protein, something she's not eaten before, introduce it slowly, a teaspoonful at a time with her regular food and maybe add a little pumpkin too if she will eat it.

I still have plenty of different vet concept foods here if you want me to send them to you.

ETA I would avoid chicken, fish and beef.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

vet said they wont do any biopsy at her low weight, they are worried they will lose her.
I have to get weight on her first then we can do more things.
Yes, had 2 scans now, no blockage but the colon looks very inflamed.

wormed, yes, was done by vet first with Drontal tablet, then 4 weeks later profender spoton, just to eliminate worms before we had all the tests done.

Sarah, I have tried vet concept kangaroo, she wont touch it.
I have kittovit here and she refuses that aswell.

So do I now just stick with one food and she either eats it or she doesn't?

We have B12 again Monday afternoon.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I would avoid the fish - that's a real common culprit, Matilda can't have it anymore without issues. I think you need to start thinking about having extra tests done on to get to the bottom of her & defiantly get her onto a novel protein. My girl is super fussy so I know how difficult it can be to get them to eat what you want, she's forever trying to get into Rodney's food which she can't eat.

Edit - cross posted with you both!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beef, chicken, fish, is a no go.
The other day I gave Rabbit, she went 11 hours without a trip to the litter box, thought ok, this is good, then came the liquid stools.

Baby food, now I haven' t tried that yet, nor lamb.... have got sanabelle sensitive lamb biscuits but worried to try her on that, turkey, not tried yet.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Make sure you choose baby food without onion xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

If her colon is inflamed it's going to take a little while to get that sorted then hopefully she'll feel better much, agree with @sarahecp it might be worth discussing upping her steroids to try & help with that. Baby food is likely to have too many ingredients in it, you need a single source protein really.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she is on a low dose steroid, we have vets Monday so will see if they want to up the dose.
will give the turkey mince a try.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> vet said they wont do any biopsy at her low weight, they are worried they will lose her.
> I have to get weight on her first then we can do more things.
> Yes, had 2 scans now, no blockage but the colon looks very inflamed.
> 
> ...


I have vet concept goat, rabbit, hare and duck too.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I have vet concept goat, rabbit, hare and duck too.


Where do you get your vet concept foods from? Matilda's been OK on her foods for a while but she's starting to have a few issues of late, I don't know if it's her CKD or not but want to try out something different.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've got Ropocat lamb and Integra lamb and rice if you'd like to try either , or both.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Forester, you have already helped so much, I cant ask for more.

Thank you so much for all the help everybody.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you Forester, you have already helped so much, I cant ask for more.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the help everybody.


You're not asking, I'm offering.. I wouldn't offer if I wasn't happy to send. Can I assume that you'd like to try her with them ?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Matrod said:


> Where do you get your vet concept foods from? Matilda's been OK on her foods for a while but she's starting to have a few issues of late, I don't know if it's her CKD or not but want to try out something different.


I get the foods directly from vet concept, I can send you some for Matilda to try if you like


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes please, I will give anything a try. xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I get the foods directly from vet concept, I can send you some for Matilda to try if you like


If you could that would be amazing, thank you so much. She's not keen on duck or rabbit but if you could send me one of the goat that would be great!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you tried RC Gastro Moderate calorie (dry) ? I know it is not a great food but it is the only one my cuddlepuss (R.I.P) could tolerate . Even then he also needed a low dose of steroids daily too. 

There is also a normal calorie version but that one is not as tasty according to my beasts X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

will try those CCC, thank you.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry not been all the way through what's been tried yet :Shamefullyembarrased

I have a couple of cans of Ropocat Venison if you're looking for single protein that's not been tried before?

It freezes well and, if she's having very small amounts, you could do this in ice-cube trays


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Matrod said:


> If you could that would be amazing, thank you so much. She's not keen on duck or rabbit but if you could send me one of the goat that would be great!


Will post food out on Monday to you and CC


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Will post food out on Monday to you and CC


Thank you! Can't wait to see what Matilda makes of the goat !


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.

Sorry, im not feeling that well today, going back to bed and will reply better tomorrow. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Matrod said:


> Thank you! Can't wait to see what Matilda makes of the goat !


You're very welcome 

The first time I got some only got 6 small tins just in case, Seb loved it, which surprised me, my next order I got more, he wasn't so keen 



catcoonz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sorry, im not feeling that well today, going back to bed and will reply better tomorrow. x


You're welcome too 

Oh hun  hope you're feeling better soon, stay in bed if you can. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello sorry I am late to this. With regards to all the food, when you are changing food with a cat that has already got back end issues you have to take it very very slowly. With a fussy cat that is very hard. If there is a food she will eat (as she needs to be eating) I personally would stick with that as a base food, it may not have the desired effect right now but at least she will eat it. I would then list all proteins and other ingredients that she has tried in all foods, as she has had a reaction to them you would have to rule them out initially, however in your case I would make a third column and state what reaction and how soon. Basically it's a poo/food diary. That way you will have more of an idea of what protein could potentially be tolerated.

Have you tried horse from vet concept? Or indeed the reindeer? 

Are you continually putting new food down, if so this may cause some stress and or confusion. You have to learn to chill out with ibd cats, I know this is hard, but if you are calm that will have a more positive effect on your cat. 

Riley will never eat raw, just doesn't think it's food, luckily kangaroo agreed with him, but lately this has changed and I am in the process of finding that new food or changing his medication. 

With regards to medication, riley at one stage was on a a combination of metrondiazole, pred and the chlorambucil you can also ask for another immunosureppresive drug starts with a c. The immunosureppresive drugs are much better tolerated than the steroids long term usage.

One last thing has your cat had an epi test? More common in cats than thought, if not I would get an epi test done as soon as....

Hope some of that helps, ibd is a an awful road and you think you are getting some where and it starts up again......


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I hope that you're feeling better today @catcoonz. and that your girl is both eating and improving. I've posted a couple of cans and some recovery food today so they should be with you tomorrow.

Healing vibes on their way for you both. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.
Weight has not changed since last week, so at least no more weight loss.
Still liquid stools, we have reduced steroids from 1 tablet to 1/2 tablet, plus had B12 injection.

I know I need to be strict with feeding but I also cant give steroids on an empty tummy, so doesn't matter what I do, at the moment it will be wrong.
EPI discussing with vet tomorrow as that hasn't been mentioned before.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Above post liked as no more weight loss. Desperately hoping that this is where she turns things around and starts to improve. IMO the most important thing is to keep her eating.

More positive vibes on their way.

Chronic GI issues can seem like a never ending nightmare but ,trust me, the members of this forum will give you endless support. I owe so much to the lovely ladies from the IBD thread who made me laugh when all I felt like doing was crying. Without them I dread to think where I'd be now.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you.
> Weight has not changed since last week, so at least no more weight loss.
> Still liquid stools, we have reduced steroids from 1 tablet to 1/2 tablet, plus had B12 injection.
> 
> ...


I'm so pleased her weight has stayed the same, though she is still having liquid poo it's a good sign there is no weight loss. Hopefully she starts to gain some weight soon.

Keeping everything crossed things start to improve really soon.

Let us know what your vet says about the EPI testing, it's worth getting this done and ruling out. This was one of many tests Roman had whilst under Davies.



Forester said:


> Above post liked as no more weight loss. Desperately hoping that this is where she turns things around and starts to improve. IMO the most important thing is to keep her eating.
> 
> More positive vibes on their way.
> 
> Chronic GI issues can seem like a never ending nightmare but ,trust me, the members of this forum will give you endless support. I owe so much to the lovely ladies from the IBD thread who made me laugh when all I felt like doing was crying. Without them I dread to think where I'd be now.


I second this  they were and still are there for me and we always will be for each other, if it wasn't for the help, advice and support I received from the ladies on the IBD thread I'm certain that I would have been carried off by the men in white coats and been locked up long ago!

We are all here for you Hun xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for the food to try and help my girl. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Vet Concept Hare .... should come with a warning...
open can and run as fussy eater cat has found some zoom.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

@catcoonz hope you & your girl are doing better today. I'm hoping the zoom meant she was keen on the hare & not running away in disgust!!

@sarahecp thank you so much for the food, you really are very generous, I was only expecting you to send us one tin, Matilda would like to thank the boys very much for sharing. She LOVES the goat, I showed her it & she was up on her hind legs squawking! Fingers crossed she'll like it tomorrow!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Vet Concept Hare .... should come with a warning...
> open can and run as fussy eater cat has found some zoom.


Woohoo!! This is the best news   I'm keeping everything crossed she continues to like it.

The boys are not too keen, I braved it a couple of weeks ago to introduce something new to Roman's diet, though he loves the kangaroo and only been on that and nothing different for just over a year now and it's good to try something else as I don't want to risk it if the kangaroo starts to upset him, which it can do. So I gave him half a teaspoonful of hare, he licked it and left it. I'm going to try again with the rabbit starting next week, it's a nicer texture so hopefully he'll like it and be ok with that.



Matrod said:


> @catcoonz hope you & your girl are doing better today. I'm hoping the zoom meant she was keen on the hare & not running away in disgust!!
> 
> @sarahecp thank you so much for the food, you really are very generous, I was only expecting you to send us one tin, Matilda would like to thank the boys very much for sharing. She LOVES the goat, I showed her it & she was up on her hind legs squawking! Fingers crossed she'll like it tomorrow!


I'm so pleased the goat has gone down well with Matilda  and hoping she still likes it tomorrow


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Vet Concept Hare .... should come with a warning...
> open can and run as fussy eater cat has found some zoom.


I'm afraid I can't help, but I have been following this thread and praying for some improvement. This is really good news


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She loves the Hare food, has eaten quarter of the can so far and no litter tray visits as yet, after eating she has a wash and a sleep, even been playing with her mouse this afternoon which I haven't known her to do since March.

We are both ok, both on steroids at the moment, cat on 1/2 tablet, me on 8 tablets.
Chest infection I could do without right now but never mind, everything sent to try us and make us stronger. x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> She loves the Hare food, has eaten quarter of the can so far and no litter tray visits as yet, after eating she has a wash and a sleep, even been playing with her mouse this afternoon which I haven't known her to do since March.


Fantastic news!

Fingers crossed it continues - IBD is terrible but once you find foods that are OK it makes a huge difference ..... it took me 2 years but I now have my dog on a small amount of kibble (really to bulk her meals a bit as all wet is a huge amount of food for her to take in) and she can have about a dozen wets now - only a couple of flavours, but a variety of brands which is good in case there are any changes / foods discontinued


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> She loves the Hare food, has eaten quarter of the can so far and no litter tray visits as yet, after eating she has a wash and a sleep, even been playing with her mouse this afternoon which I haven't known her to do since March.
> 
> We are both ok, both on steroids at the moment, cat on 1/2 tablet, me on 8 tablets.
> Chest infection I could do without right now but never mind, everything sent to try us and make us stronger. x


I'm so pleased she's had a good day and playing too  

Topping up the positive and healing vibes for your girl and get well wishes to you xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> She loves the Hare food, has eaten quarter of the can so far and no litter tray visits as yet, after eating she has a wash and a sleep, even been playing with her mouse this afternoon which I haven't known her to do since March.
> 
> We are both ok, both on steroids at the moment, cat on 1/2 tablet, me on 8 tablets.
> Chest infection I could do without right now but never mind, everything sent to try us and make us stronger. x


Great news! She must be feeling better in herself if she feels like playing :Cat. Hope she continues going upwards & you feel better soon xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So pleased to read this  Lets hope this is a turning point.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Nope, now refusing Hare and has liquid stools.
Im wondering if I can give her a drink of Manuka Honey, would that settle her tummy.

See side affects of steroids is upset tummy, so how does steroids actually work then, just reducing inflammation?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Nope, now refusing Hare and has liquid stools.
> Im wondering if I can give her a drink of Manuka Honey, would that settle her tummy.
> 
> See side affects of steroids is upset tummy, so how does steroids actually work then, just reducing inflammation?


Oh CC  I'm sorry to hear this 

I really wouldn't like to say how the Manuka honey would affect her, personally I wouldn't chance it.

Dire rear and vomitting can be a side effect from steroids use. I'm only going by how they effected Roman and in my experience I don't think she has been on them long enough and now with the doseage being reduced, Roman's doseage was increased and after a couple of weeks he started on the chlorambucil, the combination of both meds and the food helped him. Like I said before the chlorambucil was a god send.

When I changed Roman's diet to kangaroo I introduced it slowly with the RC hypoallergenic food he'd been on for a couple of weeks, only giving a teaspoonful at a time and increasing it very slowly over time. Any food elimination should be done over a period of 8-12 weeks before trying or adding anything new. And you won't see any changes in poo instantly, without looking at my diary I'd say it was around 3 weeks before any changes but then Roman was on Pred and chlorambucil and had already been diagnosed with IBD at this point.

If she is refusing the hare I would stick to only one of the foods she does like and enjoys and add a teaspoonful of hare each time you feed her and see how that goes. If she eventually starts to eat it then increase it very slowly over time, taking a little bit of the regular food away and adding more hare until she is eating only hare. In the mean time I think you should to speak to your vet about maybe increasing the steroid dosage.

Did you speak to them about the EPI tests?

Topping up those vibes and sending huge hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no - however it may not be the hare causing the issue. If she's had several different foods in a short space of time that could be the culprit as it can take time for ingredients to get out the system (with an elimination diet once you find a suitable food you need to feed only this for several weeks before you know if it does the trick - this is to allow all other stuff to be fully eliminated & the new food time to show a reaction as this can also take several weeks)

Have you tried kangeroo as lots seem to have success with that?

Steroids can also take several weeks to take effect & need to be high dose at the start & reduced very slowly - they are very effective but it may be that something else has to be given to protect the stomach 

I'm not sure if cats can have Omeprazole (humans & dogs can) but its worth asking your vet as it can be very effective


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree that it may not be the hare causing the current problem. With Dylan's vomiting I found that almost any change , no matter what it was would cause an increase in " returns". I came to the conclusion that it was the fact that there was a change rather than what the change was that caused the problem. I hope that this makes sense.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My cat has had Omeprazole as well as other antacids such as Antepsin (not currently available) and ranitidine but I don't know about their use in IBD


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

we collect a different antibiotic tomorrow, cant remember what it is called, begins with T and used mainly for poultry.

Still same here, fussy madam refusing all foods today.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Would that be Tylan? We have used it before in our chooks, but Baytril is the normal thing - in fact, I've just finished a course on one of our rescued girls. Tylan is pretty good from what I remember


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, yesterday my girl decided she wasn't going to eat anything I put down for her, she even refused her steroid tablet.
In the end I was just so poorly, I was a bad mum and thought sod it, cant cope today, accidentally left the Persian adult biscuit on the side which she ate, thought, great, things are just not going to plan, when this morning we have a normal stool.

Now how does that work.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh CC that's such good news! x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Maybe the delayed effect of the steroids but lets face it all that matters is that *something *has worked. Long may it continue.

I hope that you're feeling better too CC.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Been following this thread - that's good news CC fingers crossed and toes too. Hope you are feeling better and maybe it you felt so ill you didn't have the energy to be stressed she sensed you were relaxed about it??


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think I was stressing her out as I was just putting all food down for her and she would just sit and meow for something different.
I know I did wrong offering different types of food but the vet said just get her eating anything and being fussy I was stressed.

Anyway, being poorly myself I only fill the bowl biscuits up and so far in 24 hours we only have 2 small solid stools, so now im worried she is not going to toilet enough.
Steroids stopped as the vet said it was causing her to vomit all the time, even on low dose, but since stopping she has been fine.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Onwards and upwards


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's such great news CC  I'm so pleased to hear there's been 2 good poo's   it's such a nice feeling when it happens  keeping everything crossed the poo's continue to stay firm and good. 

I really wouldn't worry that you think she's not going to the toilet enough, I'm sure you will notice any signs of her being constipated and if she's not showing any sign of not being able to go or any discomfort then I think it's a good sign, the food and nutrition is being absorbed as it's not all coming out the other end. 

I hope you're looking after yourself too  and hope you're feeling much better soon xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

That definitely sounds like progress CC. I am so pleased for you both. 

Try not to worry about the lack of stools, she hasn't been eating much. Food takes much longer to pass through when its producing solid stools and not dire rear.

I was absolutely amazed when I discovered how much my stress levels affected Dylan. It really does help them immensely if you are calm and relaxed about what's going on.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well update for what it is worth as been a long time since I last posted.

Twice I have taken my girl to be pts due to loss of weight and looking sad, twice she appeared to come alive at the vets and be hard to handle so as she was fighting I brought her back home.

She is still a fussy eater, started to eat the NI Weaning Paste so I purchase 10kg, then she decides no she wont eat that now.
Then decides to eat Kittovit sensitive, so I purchase 24 cans, no she wont eat that now.

In the end I just thought I cant do this anymore, I am stressing her and getting stressed myself, no medication works so off everything.
I just thought ok I will just leave the raw down and walk away, which was hard, she has lost 2kg in weight now but things appear to be going in the right direction.

She has gained 300gm, not a lot but it is still a weight gain, she eats the raw if I don't offer her 20 bowls of different food, toilet has gone from liquid to cowpat, an improvement but not great but at least it is only once a day and not 3 minutes after eating.

Now the vet wants to try Tylan and steroids and I am worried ..... Tylan is for farm animals, Tylan is bitter so would cause her to stop eating, I am in 2 minds what to do, do I agree with the vet then it all goes wrong and I lose her, or do I continue with what I am doing, no stress to either of us, slight weight gain but we may never have solid stools. Does Tylan actually work.

My head says vets are right, my heart says the raw would work.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi @catcoonz ,sorry I've been AWOL from this thread for a while,my reasoning being that if I don't think "IBD" then it doesn't exist.
It may seem ridiculous to some but I have found that if I don't stress about every little thing with Meeko he does much better.

Back to your dilemma,I've had a read back through your recent posts and can see that there has been an improvement with your girl over the past weeks so my own opinion on this would be to carry on with what you are doing,at least for a few weeks unless of course things take a backward turn.
As you will have found out chopping/changing/stressing etc does not help so I would be reluctant to go back down the meds route at the moment.
Obviously this is not from a professional view point but from past experience (3 years) of trying to get Meeko stable.My vet has been excellent in his approach with Meeko,always explaining all options and giving me his own thoughts on what he would do if he was his cat.
In his opinion in a lot of animals with IBD stress is a major factor and just sometimes we can make matters worse by not giving enough time to see if a certain food change or drug treatment is going to work.
I hope you see further improvements soon ,it does look a bit more positive to me from what you have said.xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Buffie.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

You know I have no experience of this illness, CC, but if you have seen any improvement at all with the current regime, surely it is worth persevering a little longer, especially if there is a question over the safety of the alternative treatment. So many people struggle for so long with nothing but further deterioration, if there is a chance the inflammation is reducing, it is good news relatively speaking.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If she is stabilising and even putting on weight with the raw diet I would stick with that for now. You can always hold Tylan on the back burner and use it if things get worse again.
If she continues to do fairly well on the raw diet alone, I would next consider adding a good probiotic but would not rush into this until she has built up some strength.
You can buy this stuff in local chemists
http://www.cocooncenter.co.uk/bioga...9OwljgBz0G8OBVLRPd4jWZaqK1pQXVuCZ8aAqZr8P8HAQ


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, some days we have soft formed stools and others we have cowpat with fresh blood.
Blood is not in every stool but it is every day and she goes twice a day.
Don't want to change the food as she is happy eating now and not fussy, well probably would be fussy but what I put down is all she is having so no choice.
Slightly more weight gain, coat is looking shinier rather than dull.
Apart from the blood, I am happy(ish).


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

It was always going to be small steps in improvement, so I'm happy for you both


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh CC what a roller coaster! 

I can only agree with what others have said. Carry on with your current regime and give it a chance to Show whether or not it will work for her.

Stress doesn't help IBD so avoiding it will help you both. In my experience, the appearance of blood is pretty common so try not to let it worry you, particularly if its not always there.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Small steps CC, weight gain & improvement in coat condition are all good signs. It can take a long time with IBD to get things under control but I'm sure you will get there.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so glad that she's eating and gaining weight. It's movement in the right direction. Keep it up, girl.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that she (sorry I don't know her name ) is gaining weight and eating at least. 
I don't know anything about IBD in cats, but suffer from IBS myself!, so can only offer well wishes and positive vibes xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, I should introduce her, this is Tabitha. xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, I should introduce her, this is Tabitha. xx
> View attachment 253244
> View attachment 253244


Oh my, she is a real beauty :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi CC, just catching up - I'm so pleased there's been some improvement with your beautiful Tabitha  fantastic she's eating and gaining weight, wonderful progress and she's looking great  

IBD is a long long road, there will be good days and bad and the blips too, but getting to a stage where it's under control is great.

Well done to you both xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update on Tabitha.

Well as expected with a fussy eater we have had ups and downs. Purchased 12kg NI raw Lamb & Chicken, she will not touch it, ordered weaning paste but no, raw seems to be the no go now, she would rather starve.
Went to the local supermarket, Purina Sensitive biscuits were on offer, thought give it a go but no high hopes .... well, she threw herself in the bowl, eats double the recommended guide, loves it and the bonus being after 3 days on this food alone she has had perfect stools for the past 5 days.

Hopefully now she will gain the weight before she decides she doesn't like Purina.

Not the diet I wanted her on but whatever works for now I am happy with.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Excellent news - for what is worth all of my cats have loved this food (though they are normally fed wet food). I'm so glad you have found something that seems to suit your girl.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That sounds great news, nothing is ever perfect so if this is working for now, stick with it. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Brilliant news @catcoonz that you've found a food which suits her and that she likes. Seeing that has made my day.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Quick update on Tabitha.
> 
> Well as expected with a fussy eater we have had ups and downs. Purchased 12kg NI raw Lamb & Chicken, she will not touch it, ordered weaning paste but no, raw seems to be the no go now, she would rather starve.
> Went to the local supermarket, Purina Sensitive biscuits were on offer, thought give it a go but no high hopes .... well, she threw herself in the bowl, eats double the recommended guide, loves it and the bonus being after 3 days on this food alone she has had perfect stools for the past 5 days.
> ...


So happy to read this latest update CC.Why is it that usually the cats who need to be careful with diet are fussiest bu**ers on the planet,Meeko's the same.
I have tried all the best food out there and none of it passes his "sniff test" 
I realised ages ago just to go with what he wanted which I'm a bit ashamed to admit is Sheba Fine Flakes and funnily enough as a treat ball/puzzle feeder he also has a very small amount of Purina Sensitive Dry
When it comes down to it who cares what she eats as long as it works and she is happy with it,long may it continue


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Fantastic news CC, with this sort of condition I wouldn't worry if it's wet or dry as long as it's working for her. SO pleased for you & Tabitha, hope you get many more days of solid poo


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear the good news about Tabitha CC!  5 days of solid poos is absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Wonderful news! I'm happy for you both


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fabulous news CC! I too wouldn't worry about what she's eating as long as it's working


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi catcoonz. I'm glad you found something which suits her. My boys have some sensitivity issues (nothing like your girl but they get soft stools or worst case horrible runs with many foods). Improved a lot but not quite perfect on Royal canin gastrointestinal and then got completely better on Royal canin sensitivity. Touch wood we have solid small, smell free poos every day. I went through the gauntlet of expensive foods (am lucky in that they're not fussy) and was a wee bit gutted to start with that Royal canin sorted things as I thought it wasn't the best. But you know what it's the best for them. So if her bowel is sorted on Purina stick with it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully if normal stools continue she can be spayed next Tuesday.
I cant run the risk of her coming back into season as she will lose more weight.
Paws crossed.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Hopefully if normal stools continue she can be spayed next Tuesday.
> I cant run the risk of her coming back into season as she will lose more weight.
> Paws crossed.


Everything crossed here for her,please let us know how it goes x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Still normal stools but no weight gain which is a worry.
Vets suggested spaying after the New Year.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Went to the local supermarket, Purina Sensitive biscuits were on offer, thought give it a go but no high hopes .... well, she threw herself in the bowl, eats double the recommended guide, loves it and the bonus being after 3 days on this food alone she has had perfect stools for the past 5 days.
> 
> Hopefully now she will gain the weight before she decides she doesn't like Purina.
> 
> Not the diet I wanted her on but whatever works for now I am happy with.


Great news that things are improving - and delighted y'ou've found something she likes and agrees with her! It doesn't matter what it is!

My dog has Colitis and it took about 18 months of elimination diets / food trials before I found out what her main 'triggers' were - she now has a diet of a basic fish & rice kibble with good chicken wets mixed in. Not what I'd prefer her to have kibble wise - but her tummy is good (unless the little b00ger eats *something* she shouldn't outside), she's happy, full of energy and the picture of health  it's hard work and very frustrating, especially when you have a set back, but you will get there xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Huge set back, been to the vets today and tomorrow we try Tylan antibiotics.
Paws crossed it is just a blip.


----------



## BRUN (Dec 2, 2015)

is it because of no weight gain, or have other problems come back ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Back to cowpat and blood every day in stools.
No diet change and all was going well without weight gain, I think there must be an underlying issue which we haven't picked up yet.
Hopefully Tylan in food doesn't put her off eating.
We have re- done bloods, stool samples again yesterday, scan shows inflammation still which it has done for a while now.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I really hope you can get Tabitha over this latest hurdle, IBD really does have it's & downs & having flare ups while you're getting things under control is not uncommon xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tylan is a no go, she refuses to take it no matter how many different ways I try.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This must be so very frustrating. Poor girl and poor you. Does she seem OK in herself? If only you could get to the bottom of it (sorry, no pun intended).


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Apart from looking lean and her coat is drier she is acting normal during play.
Just wish something would keep the tummy normal and she would gain some weight.
I will keep trying.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Would she eat something like Thrive or similar which has a lot of sunflower oil in, wondered if this would make for a smoother passage and less irritation plus improving her coat.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Have you tried slippery elm or probiotics? Slippery elm can help calm everything down & line the stomach so it may help with any inflammation.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Tylan is a no go, she refuses to take it no matter how many different ways I try.


How much do you need to give? Can you put it in an empty gel cap and pop it down as a pill?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not tried Slippery Elm, will try that, thank you.
Yes, tried everything else, she refuses tuna & thrive etc, probiotics I tried for months and didn't work.
Gel capsules I cant get down her and she needs 1/16th of a tablespoon twice a day. Problem is it tastes so bitter and she is already fussy with food and a nightmare to pill.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Have you spoken to your vet about immunosuppressive drugs?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, vet hasn't mentioned anything about that.
Will ask Monday morning, thank you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Completely fed up....
Tried Tylan which gave Tabitha liquid stools, now we are to try Zithromax but reading the side effects I am very worried.
Has anybody used Zithromax?


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Completely fed up....
> Tried Tylan which gave Tabitha liquid stools, now we are to try Zithromax but reading the side effects I am very worried.
> Has anybody used Zithromax?


No experience of use of Zithromax but I have literally just collected a prescription for it to give to Dylan. The plan ( for us )is not to give it just yet. I've been told to wait to see whether a homeopathic remedy ( yes, I'm that desperate ) works first. One way I've sadly come to look at things is , o k something may not sound too pleasant but what is the alternative?.

How is Tabitha now @catcoonz ? Do you feel that you've made any progress? How is her weight? Do you know what the vet is trying to target with the Zithromax? Might it be worth enquiring from your vet whether there is an alternative a/b which would be as effective? In our case I specifically asked to avoid metronidazole as it caused Dylan to have tremors .

With Dylan we've sadly reached the conclusion that if the current remedy, or the planned Helicobacter treatment doesn't work we will have to have full thickness biopsies done. If its the only way to find out what is really wrong then we will have to do it. I'm totally gutted ( excuse the pun ) but there doesn't seem to be an alternative.

Hope that everyone else is doing well.
xx

Whoops I forgot that I wasn't posting on the IBD/colitis thread.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Completely fed up....
> Tried Tylan which gave Tabitha liquid stools, now we are to try Zithromax but reading the side effects I am very worried.
> Has anybody used Zithromax?


Oh CC I'm sorry to hear this and totally understand where you're coming from, it's mentally and emotionally draining.

We didn't have Tylan or Zithromax prescribed, so cannot advise, sorry.

If Tabitha is at a stable weight now I would push your vet for a referral, as you know I had 9 months of dire rear with Roman and our own vets tried everything they could and then referred him to Davies.

You need a proper diagnosis, scans and endoscopy with pinch/fine needle biopsies to see if this is IBD so she can receive the right meds for her.

I really hope you both can have a break from this really soon xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Started Zithromax yesterday, she has this once a day for 7 days, then twice a week for a minimum of 4 weeks.
Her weight is low 1.9kg now, she is a bag of bones and none of the vets want to risk any operations at this weight.
She is eating NI Weaning Paste with vitamins added but at the moment we have liquid stools.
We can try Metronidozle and Eyrithmicyn (sp), next after Zithromax and the vet decided after all the tests came back negative to treat for anything which could have been missed on stool samples, eg, campbylobacter, although in theory it would affect other cats and not just Tabitha, so where the knowledge is I just don't know.
I have given up questioning now, just going to do what the vet is happy to do in the hope something works long enough for her to gain weight, then we can explore.
Wish we explored when she was 2.4kg, there is no chance now she keeps losing weight on a weekly basis.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi CC very sorry to read Tabitha is still poorly - I have used zithromax for kittens with no problems or side effects


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh such sad news
sorry I cant remember if you had eliminated EPI from the possible causes.
http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/ex...ficiency-cats-more-common-veterinarians-think


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Started Zithromax yesterday, she has this once a day for 7 days, then twice a week for a minimum of 4 weeks.
> Her weight is low 1.9kg now, she is a bag of bones and none of the vets want to risk any operations at this weight.
> She is eating NI Weaning Paste with vitamins added but at the moment we have liquid stools.
> We can try Metronidozle and Eyrithmicyn (sp), next after Zithromax and the vet decided after all the tests came back negative to treat for anything which could have been missed on stool samples, eg, campbylobacter, although in theory it would affect other cats and not just Tabitha, so where the knowledge is I just don't know.
> ...


Oh catcoonz , I'm so sorry to hear this. It must be unbearably hard on you as well as on Tabitha. You do just have to trust your vet.

Sending huge ((( hugs ))) for you and positive vibes for Tabitha. I so wish that I could do more.
xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Echo the epi test if not already done.

What did the vet say about immunosureppresive drugs? 

You need a vet refferal, a vet with specific gastric specialism.

Positive vibes being sent..


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear you're still having difficulty @catcoonz

With regards to Zithromax I have given it to cats and had no problems with it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have a vet appointment Tuesday for EPI test.
Zithromax day 6, no side affects and seems to be working as we have slight improvement today.
I just hope this can be managed to get weight on and explore other options.
Thank you for all the suggestions, she also eats NI Weaning paste and toilet is once a day from 6 a day.
Hope we don't have another blip.


----------



## Ripley e. (Jan 25, 2016)

Dear Angel, 
I wish you could find a good holistic Vet where you live... At times with a sick animal it seems all they eat is drugs.
I really wish I could help, IBD is supposed to respond well to homeopathy and natural care... 
What I can certainly recommend is COLLOIDAL SILVER which is a great natural cure for GI tract issues, and afantastic pain reliever in
those particular cases! We use it on ourselves and animals alike. 
There is no risk at all, you can find quallity C.S in any Organic Food shop. A friend of mine has dealt with IBD all her life with it
(and the right diet !). 15ppm is all right, colloidal silver will ease inflammation, ulcers, diarrhea... It can cure serious food poisoning, I
experienced that myself again this week end...
Purchase Colloidal silver in a glass bottle only, keep it protected from the light. Do not use a metal teaspoon but a plastic one. 3 teaspoons
a day I would say, you can use a plastic syringe. More won't hurt. Your Tabitha won't mind it, our cats drink it in the water without a problem.
C.S is made in the UK by very serious companies, it is naturally antiseptic,antifungal, antibiotic, and known to protect good bacteria.
Of course it is too simple to be used by doctors or vets.... (my vet knows I use C.S in many instances, and does not object...)

Give this a try, it certainly won't hurt, It is a gift for anyone with GI tract accute pain and disconfort. 

And... I don't belong to any church, but when it comes to helping my own Little One, I have experienced that prayer brings Help and Inspiration
in miraculous ways.... There is invisible help, you are never alone... 
Just call...

I will be reading the news and sending good vibes...
A warm greeting from sunny Martinique !


----------



## BRUN (Dec 2, 2015)

have you tried pro-kolin paste ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes, pro-kaolin paste didn't do anything unfortunately.
Also tried Zoolac from Natural Instinct with no improvement.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It will be interesting to see what the EPI test reveals.
Meanwhile I can highly recommend this group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RawFedIBD/
they have some great files, including info on supplements and specific probiotics that can help with gut issues


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

How is she doing now @catcoonz


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Been a bit of a nightmare to be honest.
We tried Septrin, another antibiotic put into her system which actually made her worse, so in the end tested for EPI and this is the problem.
Now we know what is wrong we can hopefully move forward, but knowing which product she will eat to help her is a bit of a mission.

Annoying that we had to go through so many different things before the last resort test showed up.
Her latest stool sample showed high levels e-coli, so we thought that was the problem, is an issue but not as bad as EPI.

We think it was the raw feeding which caused e-coli, so now we have steroids and a enzyme powder, a strict diet of purina sensitive biscuits and cosma natural wet food.

Light at the end of the tunnel now although I have been told EPI is very rare in cats, which is why no tests were done in the beginning.
Enzyme powder is very expensive, luckily vets have allowed a monthly payment plan.

We have vets every week to keep a check on things, feeling hopeful.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

At least you know what is wrong with her which must be a relief. A quick look online showed prices for 250g of pancreatic enzyme ranging from £42.16 to over £61. That seems an enormous difference for the same product.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi CC, good news that you finally have a diagnosis, but as you say a pity you had to go through a battery of various tests first to get to this point and meanwhile poor Tabitha has been suffering ! 

It could possibly have been the raw food that caused the e-coli, but also could have been due to the several courses of antibiotics she has had, because ABs interfere with the normal balance of bacteria in the gut and create an environment where e-coli (which is always present in the bowel) can take over.

I do very much hope now she is on the right treatment you are soon going to see a huge improvement in her bowel health and a weight gain.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I agree with CC about the e.coli, am presuming that impaired digestion would also allow pathogenic bacteria to multiple in her gut. I wonder if once you get her started on the enzymes it might also be a good idea to add probiotics to the mix? I believe that this is a good one for cats
http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/bioglan-gastrohealth-30-capsules/37630/?ladid=uk


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So glad you've finally got a diagnoses CC, I know what a stressful time it's been for you & Tabitha, fingers crossed she's back on the road to recovery. Regarding probiotics as mentioned by PP, I use higher nature, it's a powder which my two eat happily in their food & it's not as strong as most of them. I know you've tried probiotics before but now she's off the AB's she could really do with them to help restore a bit of balance.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, I just hope the Enzyme powder doesn't stop her eating.
Synbiotic is what we have been given again, but I am very happy to change to a better product.
Now we need weekly weight gains and to stop this cowpat stools.

Any suggestions on a better food would be great, I am not happy feeding purina sensitive.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

QOTN ..... vet charges £77 for 12oz pot powder.

Is there the same product cheaper online, would be better for me as at a teaspoon per day 12oz is not going to last long.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> QOTN ..... vet charges £77 for 12oz pot powder.
> 
> Is there the same product cheaper online, would be better for me as at a teaspoon per day 12oz is not going to last long.


250g is nowhere near 12oz CC, barely 9ozs. www.vetuk.co.uk were the cheapest I saw when I looked briefly but you could be saving about £22 on 12oz if my dodgy maths have not let me down. (I just looked for Pancreatic Enzyme Powder so I suppose it may not be the same as what you have.) I think it would be a good idea to see if what you have is available more cheaply because I have found that longterm medication can be very expensive at vet prices. I save a great deal on Vetergesic buying online and that is paying for a prescription as well whereas I think this powder is available without one.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Never thought I would be writing this update.
Tabitha has finally had a small semi formed stool, she has the enzyme and strict diet of purina ha biscuits.
I am so happy.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Lots of pancreatic enzyme supplements smell like tom cat pee and can put cats off eating them. Lypex is the most readily accepted in my experience.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Never thought I would be writing this update.
> Tabitha has finally had a small semi formed stool, she has the enzyme and strict diet of purina ha biscuits.
> I am so happy.


That's fantastic CC! Long may it last :Smuggrin xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Never thought I would be writing this update.
> Tabitha has finally had a small semi formed stool, she has the enzyme and strict diet of purina ha biscuits.
> I am so happy.


Brilliant news!!!!!! As much as it's tempting to try and get her on something "better". I would keep to the same food for now until she is much much stronger.

Epi actually is more common than written about. There was a young cat that has not he ibd and epi last o heard he was doing well..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Stressing day, she refuses to eat food with enzyme powder, then gave me explosive stools.
Is there no end to all this, poor girl.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I know it must be horribly stressful but she does have to take the enzyme. I would add it to mushed up wet food and syringe feed it if needed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I have just resorted to syringing it.
Why cant they make an enzyme cats enjoy.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Yes, I have just resorted to syringing it.
> Why cant they make an enzyme cats enjoy.


Maybe you could try adding Fortiflora to the mix and see if that entices her?
Other than that I think you just need to find the right size syringe, mix the enzyme in a small amount of food and syringe that before each meal. I find that the less liquid the mix is, the easier as it does not make them choke. I use the Mikki pet feeders and cut the syringe tip off so the opening is wider and Gourmet Gold pate is exactly the right consistency although I know she is on a restricted diet.
http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...6v2r5sQnlW9dtDz7IQE-oQ6fMMyrwwz_sIaArmN8P8HAQ


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's the part I don't understand the restricted diet.
Would have thought if all we needed was the enzyme, surely she could have this is raw food.
She feels heavier today so will know more on Monday.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She liked the raw weaning paste if I recall didn't she? 
Join the FB page I have sent the link to, I am sure they can help here.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Since this is going to be a permanent addition to her diet, would it be a good idea to introduce it by degrees, just a few grains at a time? Having to syringe it longterm could cause both you and Tabatha real stress. It might be worth trying the Lypex if that is usually more palatable to cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, she liked the weaning paste but then results showed high levels e-coli so was told to stop although this is her preferred food and she will eat anything mixed with it.
Lypex is on order, will have this Monday.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

If I give medication then I usually mix it with a vitamin paste and wipe on their paw. They have no choice but to lick it off.
If you have to syringe it into her what about some hills/RC recovery food to mix it with as designed to be syringe fed if needed. Or even some RC babycat mousse is similar consistency xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

chloe1975 said:


> If I give medication then I usually mix it with a vitamin paste and wipe on their paw. They have no choice but to lick it off.
> If you have to syringe it into her what about some hills/RC recovery food to mix it with as designed to be syringe fed if needed. Or even some RC babycat mousse is similar consistency xx


ha ha, I have had cats flick that paw and spread sticky paste all over my walls and ceiling!
Seriously, the gourmet gold pate is just the perfect consistency for syringe feeds and much cheaper than Hills or RC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just had a vet visit and good news, she has gained 500gm in a week.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news CC!  Way to go Tabitha!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

That is a fantastic result CC.....are you going to try her on the raw again?


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Just had a vet visit and good news, she has gained 500gm in a week.


Whoop whoop so pleased for you both


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi @catcoonz if you ever wish to try Kattovit Hyperallergenic with turkey for Tabitha, just PM me and I'll post a few tins for free. 
I've been following this thread and am so happy things are looking good


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you. 

After speaking with the vet this morning and the progress we are now making, the vet wants Tabitha to stay on Purina HA only diet and enzyme.
She has B12 injections every week as well now which we started today, so I will stick to the strict diet for now.
Once Tabitha has gained the weight needed to be spay, then we can slowly see what diet suits her, but spaying is the key goal now.

Thank you for the kind offers, I really appreciate this. x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I really do agree with your vet best thing is to stabilise get some weight on then think about food!!

Could end up being ibd and epi which is why the food issue is also important. 

Great on the weight gain!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Vet did say suspected IBD aswell, her tummy feels doughy and if all goes well in the next 3/4 weeks, we can spay.
I just hope the weight gain doesn't bring her into season, but if I must spay in season then will cross that bridge, I hope not to, but we will see.
Luckily she enjoys Purina HA, for a fussy cat, she certainly eats a lot of this.
Next vet visit is Monday 11.30am, so will update after this appointment and hope not to get bitten again as myself and the vet both had some bite wounds giving B12 today.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

That's the Rice Krispies!! Buffie sent some for Riley to try and he ripped open the package and ate a lot!!!!!

With ibd it's very much in the early days one day at a time heck actually can be one hour At at time.. Remember celebrate the small milestones and don't beat yourself up when you hit the backwards days x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We have hit a backward day, add vomiting to water stools.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh no, sorry to hear this CC.  I hope she has a better day tomorrow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Vet suggested splitting her portions of food over 10 smaller meals, seems to be working for now.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Really good idea little and often so the tummy is not overwhelmed..

Remember celebrate any success..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am celebrating each success by having a Cadburys Crème Egg.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, had to eat my crème egg before posting......
B12 injection given again yesterday and a change in food with results so good I need to share.
Not sure if the improvement is diet, B12 or enzyme but we are almost at perfect stool stage from water plus food stays in her system for 4 hours instead of 5 minutes.
No weight gain last week, but no weight loss either.
We are finally on track to spay in 4 weeks time.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/dry_cat_food/virbac_cat_food/283023


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

CC this is great. May it long continue. Sending lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news CC !  Brilliant.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sending you a truck load of creme eggs !!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please tell me im not the only one to see this....


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Please tell me im not the only one to see this....


Oh dear that looks runny  is there any chance she might have pinched food from your other cats?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Try not to get too disheartened CC, you're going to have bad days with this. She's had solid poos for a bit now hasn't she plus she gained some weight as well.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, weight gain is going ok, stools reek the house out.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

B12 today and weight check. Considering the runny tummy weight is good at 3.4kg.
We are now on target for biopsy and spay in 2 weeks.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Awww bless what a roller coaster. I hope Tabitha continues to improve.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just had vet check and B12, weight is stable, stools still bad but we are going ahead next Tuesday with spay and biopsy.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

So pretty good news although not 100%. Just an idea, how about a boiled egg or a gently fried egg? Egg is the most digestible protein and suitable for cats. Of course some like it, some don't.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, will do Tabitha an egg for her supper. xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I would not give her an egg personally, I would stick to the diet and nothing else for a while as yet.

Too early to risk a set back!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Ragdollsfriend - I have an idea that egg white is not advised for cats? Perhaps it's just raw egg white.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

chillminx said:


> @Ragdollsfriend - I have an idea that egg white is not advised for cats? Perhaps it's just raw egg white.


No idea about raw egg. But the boiled egg white has been recommended to me when my CKD cats were fading away. Also references to egg white on Tanya's website. Even my vet suggested it as the best source of protein. The egg yolk is very high in phosphorus so not suitable for cats with a chronic kidney disease.

I like tips about plant vs meat protein on this website
http://feline-nutrition.org/answers/answers-plant-vs-meat-the-protein-feud


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Think I will be saying goodbye to Tabitha tomorrow.
Monday's vet visit went well, Thursday was vomiting so vet gave antibiotic injection, since then she has gone to skin and bone.
Not eating much and generally looks very poorly.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh no so sad to hear this sending you both lots of hugs x x x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

So sorry to read this x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh no such hearbreaking news. Little Tabitha has been through a lot. A steroid injection as the last resort perhaps?
You've been so brave CC and so resourceful. Big hug xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh CC, I'm so sad for you, especially when it seemed she had rallied for a while. Sending you a big hug xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.
She has been on steroids before but they made her worse.
She has no interest in anything today nor yesterday, just laid in her bed, no type of food tempts her, the weight loss is sudden and now on metacam for pain.
I do think there is another problem along with IBD, as anything new we try does work for a few days, then it seems her body starts attacking itself.

I can have all the tests repeated but I don't think she would be with me for the results.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor Tabatha. I know you will let her go, CC, if her quality of life has deteriorated so much. You have tried so hard but some of these cats cannot be helped.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry to read this hun. You have done your best xxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you.
> She has been on steroids before but they made her worse.
> She has no interest in anything today nor yesterday, just laid in her bed, no type of food tempts her, the weight loss is sudden and now on metacam for pain.
> I do think there is another problem along with IBD, as anything new we try does work for a few days, then it seems her body starts attacking itself.
> ...


Is it worth trying an immonsupressive drug as a last hope for her. Chlorambucil is well tolerated much more so than steroids and saved Riley when I thought there was no other hope for him and I thought I may have to say goodbye. It turned him around and whilst he will be on it for life it was the best thing I ever gave him to stop his body attacking itself.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

CC I'm so sorry to read that Tabitha has not responded to any of the treatments that you have tried,as QOTN says sometimes no matter how much we try to turn things around,sometimes we just have to accept it is not to be.
Your girl is precious to you and I can understand that you don't want her to suffer so letting her go may be the last kindness left ,be comforted by the knowledge that you loved her and tried to help her but sometimes love just isn't enough.
Thinking of you at this tough time and know that you will do what you feel is right for her.xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Chlorambucil could be worth a try as @nicolaa123 suggested.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, I will try anything to have more time with her.
Will see what the vet says in the morning.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this latest news about poor little Tabitha, CC. I would definitely ask the vet about Chlorambucil as a last resort. 

Thinking of you, and sending (((hugs))). xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thinking of you CC and of little Tabitha. What did the vet say?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for thinking of us today.
Tabitha is now back home, the vet is unable to prescribe Chlorambucil without biopsy being done, so Tabitha had the operation this morning.
Results will take 10 days then we can treat pending results.
She is still very poorly but I hope the worse is over now and a treatment plan will be in place very soon.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Tabitha. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.
The next 10 days are critical as Tabitha has liquid stools and now there are tiny holes in her intestine where biopsies were taken, just hope she heals well and we don't get any leaks into her stomach.

My head says I shouldn't put her through this but heart says to try everything and hope.
Going to be 10 days of constant worry now.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Some cats have 9 lives. Luckily Tabitha seems to be one of them. Fingers and paws crossed for the right treatment plan to be available soon.

I bet you still remember that white cat called Purito. You worked so hard to help the kitty and the owner. The good karma for such a wonderful deed is coming back


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I remember Purito.

Tabitha is going to need 9 lives, bless her. xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Topping up those hugs for you both x x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Big hugs for Tabitha. I hope the biopsies yield some useful information so you can try some chlorambucil or similar for her xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sending lots of PF vibes for Tabitha,hope she heals well and that the biopsies show just what is going on,then she can get the treatment she needs ,You both deserve a bit of good luck xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hugs hun. No advice but hope you get the information you need xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We have tiny black dots in urine today, does anybody know what this means please.
Will be consulting the vet this afternoon.


----------



## Greydrift (Oct 13, 2015)

Cylindruria?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CC, do you know if Tabitha was given radio contrast agent intravenously during her recent biopsy ? If so it can be one cause of the kidneys dropping excess particles in the urine.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

CM....no idea, she has been given so many different things.
Vet just said get a sample when I can, but wasn't concerned, so must be normal with a lot of pain medication and everything else being given.
She is doing well.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi CC I'm happy Tabitha is better again. Sorry no idea what the black bits are.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to hear the lovely tabitha is better.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi CC how is Tabitha doing?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just caught up with this. I do so hope things will improve for Tabitha.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been wondering the same, how is she @catcoonz?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry I haven't updated, was waiting until after vets this afternoon.
She is doing ok, no change but still with me.
She has several injections booked for later today, so will post this evening on news.
Thank you for all the support, it does help so much. x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm really happy Tabitha is still with you CC  Topping up positive vibes and hugs.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello CC @catcoonz Please can you give us an update? How is your wee girl? Hope all still OK


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry.
Well she is holding her weight at the moment, stools still water and smells awful.
She has an infection in her intestines so having antibiotics every 2 weeks now plus her bloods came back as 27% red blood count when it should be between 35%-50%.
Tuesday we have another blood test to see if she can make red blood cells herself, I haven't asked what it means if she cant but know she will be given iron injections after her test.
Biopsy came back as IBD, there isn't any other serious illness going on, so cancer free which is what I was concerned about.
I will update again Tuesday evening after vets.
Thank you for thinking of her, she sends cuddles. xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Can they start immunosuppressive drugs now?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, we start on Tuesday Morning.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

So somewhat positive news, no signs of terrible C. And her weight is stable so good news again. Fingers crossed IBD can be taken under control with Chlorambucil or an equivalent. Btw, I've ordered goat and hare and turkey from Vet Concept. Give me a shout if you wish to try a novel protein. 
Hugs x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi CC

I am glad to hear that Tabitha is maintaining her weight and that nothing serious is going on other than the horrible IBD which in itself sounds terrible. I really hope the treatment works. No doubt her blood count is down due to her body not being able to absorb essential minerals due to the IBD.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Topping up those vibes for Tabitha!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Riley at first was on a dose from memory every three or four days, with steroids and metrondiazole, he was very poorly at the time. Steroids did nothing for him him, metrondiazole helped but the cholrambucil i am convinced saved his life! He is on it for life one a week and remember keep it in the fridge and only ever handle whilst wearing gloves. Riley gets his bloods tested twice a year to make sure no side effects, but they are much more tolerated than an extended period of steroids.

Topping up more positive vibes x



catcoonz said:


> Yes, we start on Tuesday Morning.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.
We have started Metronidozle on Wednesday, iron and other medication this Tuesday but as Tabitha needs to see the vet every week, sometimes twice a week, the vet is going to give her the medication. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Paws crossed please as things are not going right at the moment.
Her red blood count is dropping, now down to 23% and we have vets again Monday.
I hope we can beat this and she gets better.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh CC, I'm sorry things aren't going well for you & Tabitha at the moment, I've got everything crossed she can beat this x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hopefully the meds will kick in very soon, topping up the vibes x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi CC I still keep everything crossed for wee Tabitha. Sending fresh healing vibes and more hugs x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, she is not great today, back to vomiting but we wont give up.
Monday will show something on bloods im sure, then we can get a treatment plan for the blood cells.
I will update after the vets. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update:
B12 continuing, mixed stools but she has gained a little weight and starting to feel better.
Very long process but we are both happier and stress free. x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Fantastic news.

I hope she continues to gain weight.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear things are moving in a more positive direction for you & Tabitha, great news about the weight gain, long may it continue


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

What meds is she on? Ibd is slow but just a wee reminder celebrate the small stuff!! 

Good to hear all is positive and topping up the vibes x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Meds are that thing beginning with C which you suggested, metronidozle, B12 and food is from zooplus the new catsfine. x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Cats fine...? Will go take a look


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ooohhhh, the kangaroo looks tempting, not sure what borage oil is? No new flavours for Riley to try but he is mostly fine on kangaroo..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she likes the cf kangaroo but not vet concept make.
I did try hills id but made no difference to her tummy.
Also use protexin pro fibre, although stools much better on this, it does mask problems but it also keeps medication in her system for longer.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad she is continuing to do well. Think about her a lot poor girl. Must be such a relief CC. My Karlo has the CFF kangaroo. He loves it. He has IBD and the roo suits him no dire rear only firm poops! Oddly though it gives the other cats in house very soft stools, so they can't have it despite loving it!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

This is excellent news CC! I am so pleased !  

The Catz Fine Food 'Purrr' range of single proteins is good stuff.  Wonderful you found a food that agrees with Tabiitha. The pork, mutton, and kangaroo flavours are part of the diet I feed my cat who has controlled dermatitis, and he loves them. (his favourite is the kangaroo ) No skin issues at all since he started on the Purrrr range.

Onwards and upwards CC xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

So pleased that tabitha had put on some weight 

The Kangaroo goes down well with ginkgo too and I can proudly say that he is no longer skinny :Happy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP My Beautiful Girl.
Play at Rainbow Bridge and we will meet again soon. xxxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> RIP My Beautiful Girl.
> Play at Rainbow Bridge and we will meet again soon. xxxx


Oh CC , I am so sorry.

Sending huge ((( hugs ))) xxxx

RIP Tabatha


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

CC, I'm absolutely devastated for you . Sending you the biggest hug. X

Sleep tight beautiful Tabitha xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry to read this sad news,you tried so hard to keep her with you but sadly sometimes love just isn't enough.
Run free to the bridge gorgeous girl xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry, sleep tight little one x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh no CC, I am so very sorry to hear this sad news. Bless the little poppet, what a shame she could not be saved. You tried your absolute utmost for her hun, you could not have tried harder or done more. 

Thinking of you with much sympathy and sending (((((hugs)))))

RIP beautiful Tabitha. xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Such sad news, so sorry hun, big hugs xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear this sad news. Hugs to you. In my thoughts and prayers. Rest peacefully, little one. Everything that could be done to keep you with us here on earth was done, but it was not to be, you were loved so very much. xx


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry CC. You fought so hard for her, but it wasn't meant to be. Nobody could have done more


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry CC x x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am so sorry. 
You both fought so so hard but it seems it was just not to be a happy ending
RIP Tabitha


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

oh no  so very, very sorry CC - you really did try everything possible

Sleep tight Tabitha xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.
Her little body just could't cope any more.
This is the last photo i have of my special girl.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

She was special and always will be x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sorry CC, she was indeed a very special girl. Sweet dreams tabitha xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I am so sorry CC - you did everything you possibly could for lovely Tabitha. Sleep tight lovely girl xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear hun xx run free at the bridge beautiful one xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So incredibly sorry CC, you fought so hard for her  sleep tight beautiful girl x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh no!! I'm so very sorry CC. Rest in Peace Tabitha x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> RIP My Beautiful Girl.
> Play at Rainbow Bridge and we will meet again soon. xxxx


Oh lovely I am so sorry you have battled with Tabatha and done everything possible for her. Sending huge hugs RIP Tabatha. xxx


----------

